# Essential Schumann?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

What would you say are Schumann's most definitive, essential works? 
:tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks, Tallisman, for taking over these "essential works" threads. I've been a bit busy recently.... 
Shall we do Reger next?

_Anyways, Schumann:_
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Trio #2, op. 80
Piano Quintet in E-flat major, op. 44
Symphonic Etudes, op. 13
Violin Sonata #2, op. 121
Symphony #3 in E-flat minor, op. 97
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Waldszenen, op. 82
Violin Concerto, WoO 23


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Hehe, thanks Portamento


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Thanks, Tallisman, for taking over these "essential works" threads. I've been a bit busy recently....
> Shall we do Reger next?
> 
> _Anyways, Schumann:_
> ...


Symphonies 1 and 2 are fairly essential too I would say. The Spring symphony is quite popular.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Add:

Fantasiestücke
Kreisleriana
Das Paradies und die Peri
Cello Concerto in A minor
Fantasy Pieces for Clarinet and Piano
Frauenliebe und -leben
Dichterliebe and a slew of other lieder


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1) Piano concerto
2) Dichterliebe
3) Kreisleriana
4) Symphony No. 4
5) Piano quintet


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My top 10 Schumann, not necessarily most "essential":

1. Bilder aus Osten, Op. 66

2. Das Paradies und die Peri

3. Kreisleriana

4. Dichterliebe

5. Cello Concerto

6. Myrthen

7. Bunte Blatter

8. Symphony No. 4

9. Piano Quartet

10. Kinderszenen

Just _my_ favorites, there's great pieces like Piano Concerto, Fantasy in C, and Piano Quintet... I just don't enjoy them as much some of the more obscure pieces listed.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I'll throw these in as they haven't been mentioned: Gesänge der Frühe, the Ghost Variations, the Liederkreis cycles, Märchenbilder, Märchenerzählungen, the 3 string quartets, the 1st and 3rd piano trios, the Konzertstück for Four Horns and Orchestra, the Introduction and Concert Allegro, Op. 134, Genoveva, the Requiem and Scenes from Goethe's Faust.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Piano concerto
Cello concerto
Symphony 3
Piano quintet
Dichterliebe
Frauenliebe und leben
Liederkreis cycles
Kinderszenen
Fantasiestücke


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me It would be the Second Symphony in C Major and the song cycle Frauenliebe und leben.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Sigh... Sorry if his 'essentials' grow to become half his instrumental output 

Piano/Cello/Violin concertos are all three dripping romanticism, phenomenal and rare pieces.
Symphony no 3 & 4 showcases his unique symphonic voices the best imo, but some prefer no 1 & 2. 
Kreislerana 
Kinderszenen
Davidsbundlertanze 
Fantasy in C Minor
Piano Quintet
Piano Quartet
Piano trio no 1 & 3.
String Quartet 1

Dont like lieders so skipped those. For honorable mentions Chronochromie displayes exceptional taste( :tiphat: ) with the addition of Vier FantasieStucke, Funf Stucke im Volkston and Fantasie for violin and Orchestra op 131.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Schumanniac said:


> Sigh... Sorry if his 'essentials' grow to become half his instrumental output
> 
> Piano/Cello/Violin concertos are all three dripping romanticism, phenomenal and rare pieces.
> Symphony no 3 & 4 showcases his unique symphonic voices the best imo, but some prefer no 1 & 2.
> ...


You're missing a quarter of the "essential" Schumann!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Schumanniac said:


> Sigh... Sorry if his 'essentials' grow to become half his instrumental output
> 
> Piano/Cello/Violin concertos are all three dripping romanticism, phenomenal and rare pieces.
> Symphony no 3 & 4 showcases his unique symphonic voices the best imo, but some prefer no 1 & 2.
> ...


Very similar to my list. I would include the 1st and 2nd symphonies too. Agreed on the lieder - boring.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> You're missing a quarter of the "essential" Schumann!


Goes up for post of the day!!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

These works are almost always forgotten and yet they are the very heart of Schumann and some of his most melodically beautiful. The first two were written for Clara.

Romance Op28#2:






Widmung for Piano arranged by Liszt:






Romance Op28#1:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Schumanniac said:


> For honorable mentions Chronochromie displayes exceptional taste( :tiphat: ) with the addition of Vier FantasieStucke, Funf Stucke im Volkston and Fantasie for violin and Orchestra op 131.


Why, thank you!

I forgot about the Funf Stucke, I love those! I need to re-listen to the other works.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

You're all breaking my bank, dammit...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll go with a single work again. Unfamiliar with Schumann - start with the Piano Concerto.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> You're missing a quarter of the "essential" Schumann!


And Mozart Requiem, Bach's mass, Verdi, Puccini, Wagner, Schubert lieders and a host of the greatest creations out there :lol: Just cannot do it, believe me i tried.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Only got into Schumann recently as wasn't very familiar until he was talked about alot on Twitter by a certain musician! That's what influenced me into following him! Although I liked Traumerie for a long time, now love the most, his Cello Concerto!

As posted yesterday, been driving myself mad listening for similarities between the Cello and Violin Concertos which I think there are, especially in last movements of both!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

'essential' full stop!

2nd symphony (particularly the wonderful final movement.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I am a pianist. A pianist who loves Schumann...so this list is going to be biased...

Op. 1, Variations on the name "Abegg" 
Op. 2, Papillons 
Op. 6, Davidsbündlertänze
Op. 9, Carnaval
Op. 11, Sonata No. 1
Op. 12, Fantasiestücke
Op. 13, Symphonic Studies 
Op. 15, Kinderszenen 
Op. 16, Kreisleriana 
Op. 17, Fantasie
Op. 20, Humoreske 
Op. 82, Waldszenen


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I think I'm going to go with:
Piano concerto in A minor
Piano quintet
Davidsbündlertänze
Fantasie in C
Dichterliebe

Solid?:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> You're all breaking my bank, dammit...


Welcome to Talk Classical!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I question using the word "essential", when referring to Schumann's output. I listed a couple of works that are good listening, like the Second Symphony and Frauenliebe und leben, but unlike much of Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Brahms, they are far from what I would consider to be "essential" listening.

Schumann was a fine composer, but of the second rank.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Tallisman said:


> You're all breaking my bank, dammit...


"Part & parcel" of loving classical music! I'm skint! Wecome to TC! Sure you 'll love it as much as I do!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I question using the word "essential", when referring to Schumann's output. I listed a couple of works that are good listening, like the Second Symphony and Frauenliebe und leben, but unlike much of Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Brahms, they are far from what I would consider to be "essential" listening.
> 
> Schumann was a fine composer, but of the second rank.


The underselling continues...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This got me into Schumann in a decisive way: The Fourth Symphony, the part at 11:50. Wow, I still got a profound emotional response from this, every time I hear it.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Well... the question remains... what are the definitive works of that second rank composer. While you may think he was second rank (and I myself haven't heard anything yet that can equal Chopin's greatest), he was certainly historically important.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

piano sonata numberrrrrr *1*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Essential for Bulldog:

Humoreske
Davidsbundlertanze
Carnaval
Papillons
Kinderszenen
Kreisleriana
Symphonic Studies
Piano Concerto

There are plenty of other Schumann works that are exceptional, but the ones listed I would hate to be without.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If one can be "awfully lucky", "clearly confused", "pretty ugly" and experience "deafening silence" or eat "jumbo shrimp", so, then,

Why not "essential Schumann"????

It's only fair!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Essential for Bulldog:
> 
> Humoreske
> Davidsbundlertanze
> ...


Bulldog has very good taste .:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Bulldog has very good taste .:tiphat:


Except for my HIP and harpsichord preferences.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Except for my HIP and harpsichord preferences.


Well.... we can't have it all .


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Dunno about "essential" but as we're posting our favourites:

All the solo piano works I have heard so far, even some late ones.

The Lieder up to Schumann's years of decline particularly:

Liederkreis op. 24 (settings of Heine)
Myrthen op. 25 
op. 35 (settings of Kerner)
Dichterliebe op 48 (more Heine - distilled essence of early Romanticism)
op. 49 and 53 Romanzen und Balladen (settings of Heine)

and the sublime op. 39 (settings of Eichendorff)

For all its popularity, I find Frauenliebe und -leben, Op. 42 a bit mawkish

A noticeable feature of Schumann's Lieder is the importance of the piano writing (accompaniment it is not)

So here's a short , perfect example of Romanticism in poetry and music for those who are unfamiliar with Schumann's songs. It's from op. 39:






In case the link cycles through the songs from that recording, the one I intend to link to is " "In der Fremde".


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My favorite Schumann works:

Fantasie in C Major
Papillons
Carnaval
Toccata
Variations on Abegg
Symphony No. 1, "Spring"
Dichterliebe
Liederkreis


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Although so many of his piano works can be considered true masterpieces I believe "Gesänge der Frühe" (op. 133) is the most essential of them all.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I would add his 3 string quartets.


----------

